# A Good Study for National?



## Punisher (Apr 5, 2005)

Can anyone tell me a good study guide for the national EMT certificatino test?
Much appreciated.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 5, 2005)

Here's a post from one of our members, MariaCatEMT.

EMT-B Study Guide

My recommendation is to study the following in your textbook:
 Vocabulary
 Legal/Ethical Issues
 OB/GYN
 The Topic Guides in each chapter

Oh, yeah, Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Punisher (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanx bro.


----------



## Jon (Apr 8, 2005)

How about good study materials for the NREMT-P test? Anyone hear/see anything good?

Jon


----------



## MedicPrincess (Apr 12, 2005)

Our instructors keep telling us not to waste our $$$ on an official study guide...just study the book.  Read it.  Read it.  Read it again.

Thats the advice they have used for nearly 15 years and they have a 94% first time pass rate on the State/NR exam.


----------



## MMiz (Apr 13, 2005)

I wouldn't spend money on the "official" study guide, I did, and it wasn't any different from the random study guides I purchased.

My study plan was:

1.  EMT-B Practical Skills Station Study Video
2.  KnightLite EMT-B Study Helper (http://knightlite.net/sig1830/emtb.htm).  I printed out literally more than 1000 questions in a test format, and did them all, twice.
3.  Did my book's tests

I passed   Good luck!


----------



## Doctor B (May 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Apr 8 2005, 08:01 AM
> * How about good study materials for the NREMT-P test? Anyone hear/see anything good?
> 
> Jon *


 Best one out there to prep for the NREMT-P exam is published by the American Academy of Orthopaedic Surgeons entitled: "Paramedic Review Manual for the National Certification". Amazon.com sells it for 29.95. Also the best paramedic text manual I've found so far is Mosby's Paramedic Textbook Second Edition.


----------



## aristigal (Jun 10, 2005)

Good luck I took mine last weekend.  I like the Barons that was good and the Brady one was ok.  I got that cause we used the Brady book.  The barons was better cause it had answer sheets to you could copy them.

Study Peds!!!!


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 10, 2005)

PM me and I will send you a helpful word doc that covers about everything on national registry.


----------

